# First try at SP



## lindarn54455 (Nov 10, 2010)

I started the beginning sugar and water inversion and accidentally put all the yeast nutrient and energizer in. Is that going to hurt the batch and do I still add more nutrient and energizer later when I was suppose to add more? I should have looked down in the directions better. Using my raspberry wine lee for it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 11, 2010)

You'll be alright. Spreading out the dosage helps keep the yeast healthy. You might want to add 1 tsp of nutrient later. I'd also give it a stir once a day to keep a little extra oxygen in the solutuion until you get down to about 1.005


Good luck, and enjoy,


----------



## lindarn54455 (Nov 12, 2010)

I let this sit only 24 hours and then warmed up some of it before adding the lee and let it in my furnace room where it is warm and within 2 hours it was going well. Just looked and it is like a meringue pie topping! It seems to have taken off very nicely! Can't wait!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 12, 2010)

lindarn54455 said:


> I let this sit only 24 hours and then warmed up some of it before adding the lee and let it in my furnace room where it is warm and within 2 hours it was going well. Just looked and it is like a meringue pie topping! It seems to have taken off very nicely! Can't wait!



That pie top you describe is pretty common. Enjoy it while you have it, it'll go down as the batch progresses.


----------

